
Ask IH: Feedback on this idea very much needed - marcinem
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/ask-ih-feedback-on-this-idea-very-much-needed-f408c6eddd
======
dang
Please don't cross post like this.

------
rmason
I had to read the entire site twice to understand what you're doing. I think
you're too close to the problem to know how to explain it clearly.

"Grab a persons email and instantly learn all their social media profiles so
that you can follow them."

Course then you have the problem that they're most likely not in your
database. Once you have the email then you need to contact them, tell them who
is trying to reach out and get them to sign up for an account. Then if
successful recontact the original poster and tell him the information is now
there.

Hopefully you know that there are a couple of dozen startups who have tried to
solve the problem and failed. Good luck!

~~~
marcinem
Hey! Did you try to send yourself a test e-mail? What you are talking about is
not actually what we are trying to solve :) But thanks for your comment, we
will keep trying to make our idea clear for everyone!

